# New supplier of flat bottom box



## benjbob

Hey guys,

So where i used to get my flat bottom kraft coloured zipper bags has had to stop selling them for now.

I need to find another supplier that sells maybe packs of 50 as i don't sell ridiculous amounts just for family and friends. The sites iv looked at only sells in massive amounts so don't really want to spend £100's+

Just thought id ask


----------



## MildredM

What size are you looking for? Do you have a photo of your current bag?


----------



## benjbob

MildredM said:


> What size are you looking for? Do you have a photo of your current bag?


Hi mildredm,

So these are the ones i have, im looking for same style and wanting a 250g and 500g size


----------



## Jon

Have you tried the bag broker in Kent. Might be worth a phone call?


----------



## MildredM

Oh yes, I see. I have a box of craft bags I bought a few years ago but they are not the zipper version. I used them to give friends freshly roasted beans too - I just folded the tops down and used a label to secure. The zip ones are great though! A quick search revealed a few sellers but you have to buy industrial quantities (I ended up with a case of the non zipped!).

There must be an eBay seller . . .


----------



## MildredM

Jon said:


> Have you tried the bag broker in Kent. Might be worth a phone call?


They look great!


----------



## benjbob

Thats the problem







i can find the bags but only in mahoosive quantities which its only friends and family at the min







so ordering that is way over what i need


----------



## Jon

benjbob said:


> Thats the problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can find the bags but only in mahoosive quantities which its only friends and family at the min
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so ordering that is way over what i need


I would pick up the phone mate. I know the bag broker send samples so will have open boxes. Perhaps they'll send you what you need for a price or a charitable donation?


----------



## MildredM

benjbob said:


> Thats the problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can find the bags but only in mahoosive quantities which its only friends and family at the min
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so ordering that is way over what i need


See if there's any interest on the forum to share a box. Or buy 500 and sell some on eBay









https://www.thebagbroker.co.uk/stock-bags/250bbnkzvrear.html


----------



## benjbob

Jon said:


> I would pick up the phone mate. I know the bag broker send samples so will have open boxes. Perhaps they'll send you what you need for a price or a charitable donation?


Thanks jon, may just give them a call a later in







!!


----------



## Jon

benjbob said:


> Thanks jon, may just give them a call a later in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!


I wish you luck!


----------



## benjbob

MildredM said:


> See if there's any interest on the forum to share a box. Or buy 500 and sell some on eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thebagbroker.co.uk/stock-bags/250bbnkzvrear.html


Not a bad idea







! Not a bad idea at all


----------



## MildredM

I've just asked Ian (hubby) to check, he feels with a packaging supplier. I will let you know when I hear back from him


----------



## benjbob

Thats awesome, very kind thank you

???


----------



## MildredM

No luck. Neither supplier does them. I reckon Jon's suggestion is worth a try.


----------



## benjbob

Ah well never mind thank you though







!!


----------



## jlarkin

MildredM said:


> I've just asked Ian (hubby) to check, he feels with a packaging supplier.


this sounds promising, if he's feeling them that's got to help.



MildredM said:


> No luck.


Oh even that doesn't work these days, I blame brexit.


----------



## MildredM

jlarkin said:


> this sounds promising, if he's feeling them that's got to help.
> 
> Oh even that doesn't work these days, I blame brexit.


Oh LOL! I was a touch sensitive when I typed that . . . .


----------



## johnealey

Failing that, before I started buying from the Bag Broker I used to get 50 lots from Amazon (search "Kraft coffee bags") however not the cheapest way to buy them per bag but also not the couple of hundred £'s needed for a box of 500 either.

(assume you used to get you bags from 918, read they had stopped doing them)

Hope of help

John


----------

